
Basecamp now pays all employees SF salaries - calcifer
https://m.signalvnoise.com/basecamp-doesnt-employ-anyone-in-san-francisco-but-now-we-pay-everyone-as-though-all-did-3ee87013cfc2
======
sidlls
Now, if other companies follow suit that would be great. If employees at these
companies see this, maybe they'll also feel a little emboldened to speak up
for themselves and ask for a market wage based on the value they provide, not
one tethered by geography.

~~~
FBISurveillance
Maybe GitLab folks would adjust their calculator accordingly, I think it's a
fair practice.

